# Derelict Farmhouse - Northants 2011



## sYnc_below (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll be honest I haven't even bothered to try and find out anything about this place, partly because I shouldn't have been anywhere near it in the first place and partly because I haven't got the time. 

VERY unstable building so I didn't spend too long inside, even less time on the first floor 

Either way its quite a nice little place that I came across whilst well off the beaten track doing 'something else' and I thought it might be appreciated here - Thanks for looking


----------



## kathyms (Mar 17, 2011)

*cottage*

we found a lovely old farm house last weekend, its in northamptonshire quite stable even still has the arga. but anyone finds it there are still cows in the shed next door.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely shots there Toc,wouldnt take a lot to knock this place into shape


----------



## John_D (Mar 29, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Lovely shots there Toc,wouldnt take a lot to knock this place into shape


That shape being a large pile of unconnected bricks
Seriously though, nice find and good pictures (not sure I would have risked going upstairs, I had enough trouble last week when I walked over an area where badgers had been tunnelling and I ended up with one leg in a hole up to my knee )


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi bud,the place has certainly seen better days for sure
but glad you posted ,love the pics

SK / Neil


----------



## muppet (Mar 29, 2011)

nice pics tb doesnt look like its long for this world


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 4, 2011)

You're a darn site braver than me don't think I'd have ventured through the front door (or one of the holes) let alone go upstairs!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Apr 4, 2011)

dizzydebs said:


> You're a darn site braver than me



Stupid, not brave....I'm not the lightest chap in the world either...New Year diet isn't on track


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I need to go on a diet before doing another explore (only done boys vilage so far which was straight forward) don't wanna have to call out the firemen to rescue me when I put my foot throu some rotten floorboards lol


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll be fine dizzy trust me I am the resident whale size wise and I have been all over Lillesden school which anyone who has visited will tell you is a death trap floor wise...its all about sensing that the limit has been reached and going any further along the floor/roof etc would be foolish


----------



## Chris34 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello tocsin_bang,

Myself and MattS stumbled upon this one while looking around that area a couple of weeks ago, although our photographs aren’t a patch on yours :notworthy:

I think we picked a bad day, after ignoring a sign on the way down the main track informing us the area was closed due to safety reasons, we started hearing loud bangs then spotted two guys in the distance holding what could only be rifles and gesticulating wildly at us! Time to leave 

I can confirm the first floor is treacherous to say the least!

The farmhouse has a corrugated iron roof, that can’t be original; it must have been hell when it rained?


----------



## Anotherworld (Apr 7, 2011)

*Thanks for the pics!*

Absolutely amazing pics -love the door - the light is spectacular !


----------

